# Anesthesia Coding -  find the correct codes



## Rochelle Graham (Aug 24, 2013)

Anesthesia coding is somewhat confusing to me.  I'm trying to find the correct codes for this question.

Q:  Anesthesia services for carotid thromboendarterectomy with patch graft for server carotid artery stenosis: pt is 75 yrs old and has had recurrent carotid artery stenosis; pt also has a pacemaker for control of atrial fibrillation.

These are the codes I come up with:

Anesthesia CPT code: 00350
Qualifying Circumstances code: 99100
Anesthesia Modifier code: P3

Anesthesia code 00350- Anesthesia for procedures on major vessels of the neck; nos

Qualifying Circumstance code: Anesthesia for pt of extreme age, under 1 year and over 70 years

Anesthesia Modifier code P3 - Pt with server systemic disease

Are these codes correct?  I not trying to find an easy way out. I'm need to make sure I understand what I'm doing.  That's why I provide the answers I come up with hoping the professionals can give me their input.


----------



## mhart (Aug 24, 2013)

That would be the codes I would use also.


----------



## twizzle (Aug 24, 2013)

If the patient was Medicare(quite likely given the age) you do not bill the add-on codes 99100 or the physical status modifiers P3.


----------

